# Autopsy on first day of clinicals



## Onceamedic (Aug 29, 2007)

I had my first day on clinicals yesterday, and as luck would have it, there was autopsies scheduled.  Our group of five went down to observe.  What an experience.  The subjects were both in their midtwenties and killed by a drunk driver.  We had the opportunity to do assessments before the bodies were opened and then able to see the actual results to the underlying organs or structures.  The injuries were extensive and wide ranging.  There wasn't a single organ in the first subject's body that hadn't been damaged.  It was a tremendous learning opportunity on so many levels that it will take a while to process.  
Is this a common experience for those of you in paramedic school ?


----------



## firecoins (Aug 29, 2007)

I hope so.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 29, 2007)

We already know what areas of the hospital we are doing our clinicals in, and getting to go watch an autopsy isn't one of the things we get to do.  It sounds like it was pretty cool, and an awesome learning experience.!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 29, 2007)

Usually autopsies are NOT a common occurence, due to the unusual and difficulty of privacy etc. I am surprised they autopsied a MVC, since trauma is relevantly self explanatory and the costs of an autopsy. 

I agree, they are wonderful teaching tools if you have a good pathologist performing them. I worked part time for the M.E., very interesting results. 

This is why, I highly recommend a separate course of anatomy and physiology, with the lab of being "gross anatomy w/ cadaver lab". There is nothing in comparrision when dissecting a real body. 

R/r 911


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 29, 2007)

I felt very priviledged.  The cases were autopsied because criminal charges were filed against the driver that caused the accident.  The atmosphere was respectful and professional.  The pathologist was wonderful with his time and generous with his knowledge.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 29, 2007)

my class may be going tothe NYC ME's office.  Don't know the exact details yet.  Ill let you know.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Sep 24, 2007)

we have to watch at least one autopsy and we also are going to a cadaver lab.  I dont really have a problem with the dead or living bodies....its those actively dieing hospice pt thats i dont like.


----------



## bstone (Sep 24, 2007)

That must have been a rough thing to see on first day of clinicals. Oy..


----------



## BruceD (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not sure how other states operate, but in the state of Kentucky, you can usually arrange to watch one or more autopsies.  If it's something you really wish to see, I would suggest asking your instructor(s).

There are also online videos of actual cadaver dissections, which are extremely useful for those unable to attend a gross anatomy with dissection course.As a bonus, you also avoid that smell that clings to you ....  I don't want to link them, but try a google search and if that doesn't work, you can PM me and I'll send you to the sites I know.

-B


----------



## enjoynz (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been to 2 autopises some years back, at the small country hospital. Part of the duties of the paid Ambulance staff was to help when there was an autopisy to do. I was a volunteer from another station, but went there on weekends to help crew the hospital ambulances. 
The first autopisy we viewed was for medical reasons, on a gentleman in his 70's. The 2nd was a 20 year old, result of an MVA.
It's a great way to learn your anatomy and also MOI.
Not many AO's (EMT's) get the chance to see them in New Zealand.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## beckoncall62 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Cadaver Lab*



Ridryder911 said:


> Usually autopsies are NOT a common occurence, due to the unusual and difficulty of privacy etc. I am surprised they autopsied a MVC, since trauma is relevantly self explanatory and the costs of an autopsy.
> 
> I agree, they are wonderful teaching tools if you have a good pathologist performing them. I worked part time for the M.E., very interesting results.
> 
> ...



I'm currently attending an EMS conference. Started it off with the cadaver lab. This was my first one. It was an amazing learning opportunity. We had the option to exam the internal organs, which I found absolutely fascinating.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 27, 2007)

firecall62 said:


> I'm currently attending an EMS conference. Started it off with the cadaver lab. This was my first one. It was an amazing learning opportunity. We had the option to exam the internal organs, which I found absolutely fascinating.



could you stomach it?


----------



## certguy (Oct 31, 2007)

*autopsies*

I've never gotten to see an autopsy , but I did get the priviledge of seeing a pt. I lost give the gift of sight to another . We lost a female in her 60's to an MI . At the ER we found out she was a donor . My partner and I went on another call and got back just in time to watch them harvest her corneas to help another pt. It was cool to see even in death you can help another . I don't know if they harvested anything else , we got pulled out just as they finished the corneas . 

                        Craig


----------



## Onceamedic (Oct 31, 2007)

Not to hijack my own thread, but my husband and I are part of a volunteer transport network for corneas.  We often get calls that there are eyes at the local ED that need to go to Green Bay or Fond du Lac.  I always wonder about the person who had died.  I marvel at the generousity of the deceased and their families.  It's wonderful that they are taking something so bad and turning it into something so good.  Sign the organ donar cards folks, and tell your families your feelings about it.


----------



## Aileana (Nov 1, 2007)

As soon as I was able to, I signed the donor card. I figured that I wouldn't be needing the organs after I die, so they might as well help someone else. I want to help people out, even in death. I've signed up to donate any organs needed, as well as my body to medical research if situations permit. I think a lot of people are apprehensive about signing their donor cards because it means admitting to themselves that they are mortal. </rambling>


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 1, 2007)

Aileana said:


> As soon as I was able to, I signed the donor card. I figured that I wouldn't be needing the organs after I die, so they might as well help someone else. I want to help people out, even in death. I've signed up to donate any organs needed, as well as my body to medical research if situations permit. I think a lot of people are apprehensive about signing their donor cards because it means admitting to themselves that they are mortal. </rambling>



My funeral instructions are for my hubby to 'part me out like an old Chevy'


----------

